# My new wood chunk rack



## alx (Mar 27, 2009)

Located at my bro in laws garden storage house.
top-Bottom Hickory,Apple,Red Oak,Cherry,Pecan


----------



## rickw (Mar 27, 2009)

Dog gone that sure is neat, nice job. I just through mine in buckets.


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice......I need something like that.

Those shelves looks like a great idea...Thanks


----------



## davenh (Mar 27, 2009)

They will sure stay dry


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice great idea


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 28, 2009)

That looks great, and shows dedication to the cause!


----------



## bassman (Mar 28, 2009)

Neat job.  I like your collection.


----------



## rivet (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay! Now I'm jealous....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dang nice job!


----------



## petesque (Mar 28, 2009)

Good idea. I also think we have all gone over the edge!!!! The things we do for this art form. Yes we are artists. But we will never be eternally famous because we eat our works of art. 


Pete


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey, that's cool.  Great job.  I'll bet the aroma near the rack is real nice too,


----------



## fired up (Mar 28, 2009)

I would have put them in alphabetical order from top to bottom. You should also arrange the chunks by size from smallest to largest from left to right. And all the bark sides should be facing to the back.


----------



## alx (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL...yes i counted-and more logs to process as room opens on rack


----------



## morkdach (Mar 28, 2009)

nice job alex but ole fired up must gots lots of spare time lol


----------



## killbuck (Mar 28, 2009)

Now that's nice. You just sparked and idea for my shed after this rain moves thru tomorrow. Thankya. LOL


----------



## rivet (Mar 29, 2009)

I am laughing right now! FiredUp you MUST have been in the Army...


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 29, 2009)

That is a really neat setup and shows how serious you are about your wood! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Great idea, gotta give some points for that!


----------



## alx (Jul 12, 2009)

Update...Real happy i made the racktc. etc..I have used about half the rack but have plenty more in shed just waiting to line up for action

The Pecan and Red Oak on rack were fresh cut Nov. 1st.Been 7 months since chunked.... and It is ready.... Great Airflow around rack and The Relative humidity has been awesome last month..

2 chickens i cut up minus the breasts-indirect at 375 on webber kettle.Smoked with 1 Red oak and 2 Pecan chunks.

Only thing i did was marinate pieces overnight in soy sauce and drinking sherry-No rub or sauce.. Gotta love wood.....


----------



## carpetride (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice looking rack, mine are just in boxes on my shop floor.


----------



## ronp (Jul 13, 2009)

Talk about organization?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 13, 2009)

I see it looks like all the bark is off your chunks...is it best to remove all the bark prior to smoking?


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 13, 2009)

How do you spell anal?

LOL

That's great, and in front of the window.  Not only will the sun help to dry the fresh cuts, if you've got any nosey neighbors, they'll think you're nuts.


----------



## ocsnapper (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice......


----------



## alx (Jul 13, 2009)

Most of the wood i cut is large diameter-2-5 feet in diameter.Oak,cherry,hickory.

I usualy square the logs with a wedge and then sawzall to lenght(usualy 3 inch) then split the squares into 2 inch wide chunks..I like 2x3 inch...


...

The bark on my oak,cherry etc tends to loosen and fall off anyhow when it dries....Removing bark before hand also keeps any chance of bad bugs getting into storage house and shed.


----------



## alx (Jul 13, 2009)

The rack is in the house my brother in law grew up in.Used for storage and my growroom etc. for garden out back of this house.

I think the Racoon that keeps stealing the cats food gets a laugh out of it....

The rack really works and yes having good count for comps,general smoking was a bit ANAL LOL, but i can keep eye out for next years wood etc. without the fear of running out.


----------

